# Ph levels



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone keep track of their body's ph levels? I am wanting to try it and see if it makes a difference in how i feel.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I do not, but I do know that your body will keep your PH level in a certain range.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I tried it a long time ago and I know that it was HARD to bring it and keep it at the optimum alkaline ph. Most of us don't eat enough GREEN leafy veggies. I am going to start making a green smoothie each day starting Wed. (my organic produce basket comes on Tues.) and see if that makes a difference. I'll start keeping my ph on Wed. too so that I can see if it changes for the good.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

COSunflower said:


> I tried it a long time ago and I know that it was HARD to bring it and keep it at the optimum alkaline ph. Most of us don't eat enough GREEN leafy veggies. I am going to start making a green smoothie each day starting Wed. (my organic produce basket comes on Tues.) and see if that makes a difference. I'll start keeping my ph on Wed. too so that I can see if it changes for the good.


Keep us informed


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

well i peed on a ph testing paper once ....but I don't remember what its ph was ... brb


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I was reading kidney information and saw that they make bicarbonate pills for kidney patients to alter their ph. Kidney.org was where I saw a video.


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Never kept track of mine, but every morning starts out with a large glass of warm water with lemon juice and apple cider vinegar. Then the same before each meal. And as you mentioned lots of veggies with an emphasis on green leafy veggies  Yes please report back ...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

And an offshoot of this thread is how ph levels are related to uric acid levels and diet choices...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have seen tubs of powdered greens. I think its called Greens. Thinking when you cant eat enough greens it could be added to everything you eat.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Forcast, I'll check it out.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Forcast said:


> I have seen tubs of powdered greens. I think its called Greens. Thinking when you cant eat enough greens it could be added to everything you eat.





light rain said:


> Thanks Forcast, I'll check it out.


We drink wheat grass this way. The company is called Amazing Greens and you can find it on Amazon. It's a powder.


----------



## Florida Steve (Jan 30, 2018)

Normal human pH is between 7.35 and 7.45. If you deviate much either way, bad things happen...There's no need to test since those bad things are very self evident. ;-)


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

OP: what is your organic basket? Is it a CSA type of thing? And what's in it?
Also, FL Steve, what are the obvious signs that you mention?


----------



## Florida Steve (Jan 30, 2018)

anniew said:


> OP: what is your organic basket? Is it a CSA type of thing? And what's in it?
> Also, FL Steve, what are the obvious signs that you mention?


A low pH level may be accompanied by elevated heart rate and respiratory rate (may be low if caused by respiratory depression). As well, you could expect to see confusion, profound fatigue, as well as other symptoms. This condition is termed acidosis and may stem from metabolic or respiratory causes. Alkalosis, while less common, would be indicated by symptoms such as nausea, muscle spasms, and once again confusion. 

Either acidosis or alkalosis in an extreme case can quickly lead to death.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks. I've heard of acidosis in cattle...especially if they are feedlot fed, but never in humans...but the other responders above mention that the pH in the body is pretty well regulated by the body. Do you have different information or is it really pretty rare?


----------



## Florida Steve (Jan 30, 2018)

anniew said:


> Thanks. I've heard of acidosis in cattle...especially if they are feedlot fed, but never in humans...but the other responders above mention that the pH in the body is pretty well regulated by the body. Do you have different information or is it really pretty rare?


I worked as a paramedic for my entire career prior to retirement. Acidosis isn't that rare really, but it's usually associated with cardiac or respiratory disease.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

So, when a person has regular blood work done, is it a good idea to test the pH?


----------



## Florida Steve (Jan 30, 2018)

anniew said:


> So, when a person has regular blood work done, is it a good idea to test the pH?


----------



## Florida Steve (Jan 30, 2018)

Unfortunately it's not possible to test pH in that manner. The test for pH is done via an arterial blood gas where arterial blood is drawn from an artery on the inner aspect of the wrist. This is usually said to be fairly painful, but it's the only way to get the correct sample. Venous blood used in typical blood panels won't provide accurate pH since it carries high levels of cO2 on the way to the lungs to be expelled. This makes it more acidic than arterial blood.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Florida Steve said:


> Normal human pH is between 7.35 and 7.45. If you deviate much either way, bad things happen...There's no need to test since those bad things are very self evident. ;-)


Actually, it's "bad things happen" and then "you deviate from normal." It's not the acidosis or alkalosis that's bad, it's the condition that caused them that gets you, kinda like treating the fever doesn't cure the infection.

You're right about venous vs arterial pH.


----------



## Florida Steve (Jan 30, 2018)

doc- said:


> Actually, it's "bad things happen" and then "you deviate from normal." It's not the acidosis or alkalosis that's bad, it's the condition that caused them that gets you, kinda like treating the fever doesn't cure the infection.
> 
> You're right about venous vs arterial pH.


Well said, I put the cart before the horse.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Rather than try to explain who Wim Hoff is, I'll just post this video. His breathing exercise does a lot of things, one being it raises your PH level. There are many videos of this technique and scientific explanations, so I would advise you do some research before trying it. I did it for a week, just once in morning while still laying in bed, and had a real boost in energy every day I did it. I stopped only because it dried out my mouth so much I couldn't do the full 30 breaths.


----------

